# Where do Single people live in dubai?



## nero2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

IM new to the forum, I do not mean to be silly or ridiculous but Im facing as much as a lot of people a deep issue here, I been living in Dubai for a while, even thought I made friends, but I still find it very difficult to meet single people, in specific single women.

Most of the people I meet here are couples, I'm quite devastated as I can't believe that it is that difficult to meet someone here, too many seems distant, and I been hearing this fact for a long time. :ballchain:

Need some advise here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps I'm being a little naive here but how does where you live affect your ability to meet women? Please also bear in mind that this forum is not a dating website. If that's what you are looking for, try Tinder and Zoosk.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Singleton Heights by Damac


----------



## nero2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

I know that its not a dating website and I'm not promoting it, and it is not specifically about dating its generally about meeting people.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Singleton Heights by Damac


What's the betting that will happen


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nero2014 said:


> I know that its not a dating website and I'm not promoting it, and it is not specifically about dating its generally about meeting people.


Have you looked at InterNations, social circles and meet up?


----------



## nero2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

I heard that meet up was not that interesting, but the rest I did not.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nero2014 said:


> I heard that meet up was not that interesting, but the rest I did not.


Life is what you make of it my friend. My mother always used to say bored people are boring


----------

